# Mr Beans, beans



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered a packet and they duly arrived yesterday. The dachshund immediately bit through the packaging ripping the bag, so I have taped it up to let them rest a while. Now, when i try these, my aim is not to be harsh. I understand why he is doing 200 grams and that is simply because 250 is the maximum on a Gene cafe then there is shrinkage. I roasted on one of these for about 7 years so now it well. I have not looked at the beans yet but one thing I always had problem with was an uneven roast. Once the 2 stage modifications have been done giving you a lot more control (Mr Bean, if you do not know what these are pm me and I will point you) even I got around the uneven side of things.

Will report back in a couple of days.

On the name front.....I understand where you are coming from but it is impossible to dissasociate the name from the character. Perhaps use of the word Mister as opposed to Mr might have helped


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Naughty dachshund, no treats for you today!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Naughty dachshund, no treats for you today!


Certainly one way to grind beans..... Might work for cold brew


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well. Kopi stuff is through a cat, what would it be called if they went through a dog? Rough?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right the bean colour is even which is pleasing as I had my doubts. It ground at the same setting as the beans I am using, Mystery 8 and poured about 31 grams from 19 in 30 seconds. Had it I milk and it cut through nicely and will try it as espresso tomorrow

. Verdict, would buy again but would say this one is for the darker boys, unless the roaster knew my preference and took it a bit further!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 33597
> View attachment 33598
> 
> 
> ...


Given your not adverse comment of ALDI dark roast beans and this pack, I'll duly make a note of them.

Jon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have to point out the obvious, but the charge for the beans includes postage.....someone else should try one of the other two offerings and report back. The one thing you have to admire, is that Mr B listened to what was said and did not mind the adversity of some comments, so, I wish him well


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you for your verdict, it really means alot to me.

I will be upgrading my coffee roaster soon which will hopefully after a few tests result in even better coffee.

Mr.B


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What did you actually order?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> What did you actually order?


Premium Colombian......£5.99 plus a quid postage

https://mrbeanscoffeeuk.com/products/mr-beans-visits-columbia


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> Premium Colombian......£5.99 plus a quid postage
> 
> https://mrbeanscoffeeuk.com/products/mr-beans-visits-columbia


One pound local postage IP post code, £2.99 outside of that and free over £30 purchase.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Well. Kopi stuff is through a cat, what would it be called if they went through a dog? Rough?


Doggi Poowak

The only V8 I'm likely to own comes in one litre tetrapaks and tastes like celery.

Cushions were invented by women to stop men from sitting on the sofa.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Did you try it without milk BTW?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did you try it without milk BTW?


Have just finished an americano as it happened...I am useless describing taste and flavour, but if I had to, I would say it was quite a sweet drink, no nasty tastes and with a little more care in the prep I can bring out the flavours.....still think it needs another day or so resting


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just had another as a flat white and it does cut through milk nicely.....35 second pour this time


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

and just out of interest, I have ordered another kilo @ £19.99 plus £3.50 postage. I want to see how they are with more age on before I open them and how they develop with age


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

I have roasted, packed and sent your order. They should be with you in the next couple of days.

I want to thank you for your continued support and I really would love to know your feedback after some time to let the beans settle


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

i ordered the first beans out of interest as I gave up roasting as I could not do it as well as the pro's. The beans caught my interest enough to give them a second go, but perhaps with a closer look this time! I have certainly had worse before from supposedly big name roasters.


----------



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

Grabbed a bag of the Costa Rican for us to play with at the roastery. Will share info on it here.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, I opened these today. The previous were Coffee Compass Mystery 8, so I did not change the grind settings since the beans looked similar. The result was that I needed a full second longer to get just under 19 gms. I use the E5 on a timer and am quite happy to accept whatever amount it pushes out, but it is normally fairly accurate. The shot prep was the same as normal and it pulled nicely on the manual button on the Sage, giving about 8 seconds before the first drips appear on the bottom of the naked. For nothing other than a baseline, I aim for 31 grams over 30 seconds (or something near to that). The coffee served with milk was really quite tasty. It cut through the milk (flat white size) really well. Just had a couple of americanos and am impressed. This is definitely a stronger coffee for darker roasted people (although they are not actually that dark) so if you like fruits forget it. I simply cannot describe taste, so I have a fool proof system: would I order it again, yes or no, and for me, it is a definite yes. The beans are only less than 10 days old, so it is still early days, but I am looking forward to the next one.

Whatever you think of Mr Beans beans, I hope at least some of you go and buy some. This is not a big operation, but someone who has started off small and hopes to grow. He cannot without customers! Please visit and buy and if you do not like what you get, blame me on here by all means!


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you for your review on Mr Beans' beans and what can I say except I am so thrilled that you enjoyed them and would be happy to purchase them again in the future. That kind of feedback always fuels me to continue my efforts to grow as a new coffee roaster.

I'm really pleased that others might see your post and maybe have a change of heart and give Mr Beans Coffee a go too









Thank you so much David!

Mr Beans Coffee U.K


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Thank you for your review on Mr Beans' beans and what can I say except I am so thrilled that you enjoyed them and would be happy to purchase them again in the future. That kind of feedback always fuels me to continue my efforts to grow as a new coffee roaster.
> 
> I'm really pleased that others might see your post and maybe have a change of heart and give Mr Beans Coffee a go too
> 
> ...


I have read this post also and will be having a look later.

Good luck with it all


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

@Mrbeanscoffee I'm a lighter roast guy so what you have on offer wouldn't usually tempt me.

How do you think I'll get on with the med/dark Costa Rican?

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

I would advise you to go with the Costa Rican but if you want them a little lighter just make a comment when placing the order and I will be more than happy to adjust the roast for you.

Mr Beans Coffee UK.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> I would advise you to go with the Costa Rican but if you want them a little lighter just make a comment when placing the order and I will be more than happy to adjust the roast for you.
> 
> Mr Beans Coffee UK.


I've just placed my order.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you for your order, I will make sure they are ready for delivery after the weekend and i look forward on any feedback from you.

Mr Beans Coffee UK


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done Joey.....and just as a side note....my reputation as a grumpy old fart is at stake here......believe me, if I had not have enjoyed them I would have said so, as I have done many times before with other roasters!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Well done Joey.....and just as a side note....my reputation as a grumpy old fart is at stake here......believe me, if I had not have enjoyed them I would have said so, as I have done many times before with other roasters!


Rest assured your reputation is safe.......


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Well done Joey.....and just as a side note....my reputation as a grumpy old fart is at stake here......believe me, if I had not have enjoyed them I would have said so, as I have done many times before with other roasters!


I've received some excellent support from the forum so it's only fair to pass that on in my eyes


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm gearing up to give my beans a go. I went for the Costa Rican and requested they aimed for a more medium roast.










I'm usually a LSOL guy but going to have a go.

Only criticism so far is I'd like to see a roasted on date and not a best before.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Just had an espresso using the Costa Rican. Shot ran a little fast and I think they may be still needing to rest (no roast date so unsure of age). Still tasty though. I'm sh*te at picking out tasting notes also but I wasn't left with any regrets drinking it. So that's good 

Had a flat white earlier in the day, made my brother one also when he popped down. No complaints from him haha.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Joey, funny enough I have just emailed you to see if your received the beans ok then I came on the forum and have seen you have posted.

I am really happy you have enjoyed them!









The best before date is exactly a year from when I roasted them.

So if the best before is marked 11/05/2019 then I roasted and packed them on the 11/05/2018.

this is purely to keep 'trading standards' happy and nothing else.

I hope this helps you find the age of your beans!

Mr Beans Coffee UK


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hi Joey, funny enough I have just emailed you to see if your received the beans ok then I came on the forum and have seen you have posted.
> 
> I am really happy you have enjoyed them!
> 
> ...


Ah yes the email has landed but haven't opened it yet. I'll have a proper read when the kids are in bed.

I enjoyed them though so thumbs up from me


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys just to let you know I do have a summer giveaway on my Facebook page where there will be a chance to win a bag of Mr Beans Colombian coffee with free delivery

Hope everybody is well









Mr Beans Coffee UK.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hi guys just to let you know I do have a summer giveaway on my Facebook page where there will be a chance to win a bag of Mr Beans Colombian coffee with free delivery
> 
> Hope everybody is well
> 
> ...


What about folks who don't subscribe to 'Facebook' ......... aaHhh OK..... Tough !!

Jon.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Works with Instagram too


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Works with Instagram too


'Whatsapp' Doc is about as far as I venture and that took some doing just after I accepted using plastic (Debit).

Jon.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

You do know it's 2018 dont you Jon? He he

I tell you what i can do, If you review the coffee I sent you I will add your name to the hat.

Deal?

Mr B.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> You do know it's 2018 dont you Jon? He he
> 
> I tell you what i can do, If you review the coffee I sent you I will add your name to the hat.
> 
> ...


Deal !! Could I be accused of accepting a sweetner







---- It's the complacency by the institutions of the establishment and their inability to deal thoroughly with fraud and peoples privacy using the same to further swelling their coffers.

One thing though I have no objections whatsoever with everyone carrying ID cards.

Jon.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

That is great news!

I will also be adding all the clients who have purchased and reviewed my coffee in the past, so there is no favouritism going on









Mr B.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> That is great news!
> 
> I will also be adding all the clients who have purchased and reviewed my coffee in the past, so there is no favouritism going on
> 
> ...


Very diplomatic and good business sense







... anyone.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Bette get my review done then haha


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Bette get my review done then haha


And NO !! ... brown nosing Joey...









Jon.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Ha ha! Constructive criticism only.

Mr B.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks for your review Joey on http://www.mrbeanscoffeeuk.com

really kind words.

Mr B.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Thanks for your review Joey on http://www.mrbeanscoffeeuk.com
> 
> really kind words.
> 
> Mr B.


No problem..... so when should I expect my free beans?


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

You will surely be added into the draw Joey.

Winner is announced on 21st of June.

Mr B.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey guys , I am planning to get an African bean in my collection.

I'm really thinking of organic/fairtrade Kenyan pea berry but I havnt tryed it yet but I have a great feeling about it , has anyone tryed it? Any other recommendation if not?

Any input is much appreciated

Mr Beans Coffee U.K


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd be up for trying a Rwandan if you get some in, lighter the better of course


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

My turn to pass judgement on Mr Bean, Beans.

Right on the ball with dispatching.

I didn't list on 'What the Postie' thread, but after a couple of Email exchanges with Richard with an explanation of what may float my boat, I ordered a pack of PERUVIAN and a pack of COLOMBIAN on his recommendation, put the Peruvian through first and it rates up there with others that I've found, a decent acceptable brew and would have them again, that was until I put the Colombian through and that's the one that touches the spot for me, along with a great crema.

Jon.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hey guys , I am planning to get an African bean in my collection.
> 
> I'm really thinking of organic/fairtrade Kenyan pea berry but I havnt tryed it yet but I have a great feeling about it , has anyone tryed it? Any other recommendation if not?
> 
> ...


Wogan Coffee do it... been a long time since I had it.. its one of their staples

https://wogancoffee.com/product/kenya-peaberry/


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

xpresso said:


> My turn to pass judgement on Mr Bean, Beans.
> 
> Right on the ball with dispatching.
> 
> ...


Wow Jon! Thank you so much for your feedback and I'm Really happy we managed to find the coffee your looking for









MrB.


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I'd be up for trying a Rwandan if you get some in, lighter the better of course


The Rwandan has been on my watchlist but unfortunately I cant find an organic/fairtrade one as of yet but it surely will come onboard eventually


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

russe11 said:


> Wogan Coffee do it... been a long time since I had it.. its one of their staples
> 
> https://wogancoffee.com/product/kenya-peaberry/


Thank you russe11, I will surely check them out.

Mr B


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

This may just about fit your needs, if not formally?

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/10kg-rwandan-huye-mountain-cyarumbo-micro-lot


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Batian said:


> This may just about fit your needs, if not formally?
> 
> https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/product-page/10kg-rwandan-huye-mountain-cyarumbo-micro-lot


Thanks Batian I will give them a call tommorrow and see what they have got available


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hey guys after talking to a few different coffee merchants, coffee suppliers, online research and personally looking for a great African coffee bean to add to my selection I've decided to go with the Organic/Fairtrade Ethiopian Sidamo. This will not be added officially online for a couple of weeks due to testing but I'm confident this will be a good addition to Mr Beans Coffee U.K

And don't worry Joey the Rwanda aswell as the kenyan pea berry will be coming it has just been delayed abit









Hope everybody is well!

Mr B.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hey guys after talking to a few different coffee merchants, coffee suppliers, online research and personally looking for a great African coffee bean to add to my selection I've decided to go with the Organic/Fairtrade Ethiopian Sidamo. This will not be added officially online for a couple of weeks due to testing but I'm confident this will be a good addition to Mr Beans Coffee U.K
> 
> And don't worry Joey the Rwanda aswell as the kenyan pea berry will be coming it has just been delayed abit
> 
> ...


Excellent news. Let us know when your new offerings are ready


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hey guys after talking to a few different coffee merchants, coffee suppliers, online research and personally looking for a great African coffee bean to add to my selection I've decided to go with the Organic/Fairtrade Ethiopian Sidamo. This will not be added officially online for a couple of weeks due to testing but I'm confident this will be a good addition to Mr Beans Coffee U.KAnd don't worry Joey the Rwanda aswell as the kenyan pea berry will be coming it has just been delayed abit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be responsible for delays via Mombasa.https://www.nation.co.ke/news/KPA-boss-Mturi-Wairi--sent-on-compulsory-leave/1056-4587968-4qvtqnz/index.html


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi guys hope you are all well, been really busy with the birth of our twins a couple of weeks ago, so i suppose everything else has been put on hold.

But managed to do testing on the Ethiopian Sidamo and personally I wasn't that impressed so I've scrapped that coffee and moved onto the Kenyan peaberry which is so much better as they roast so much better. Anyways if this interests any of you guys it is now available to purchase on the Mr Beans Coffee UK website.

Mr B


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hi guys hope you are all well, been really busy with the birth of our twins a couple of weeks ago, so i suppose everything else has been put on hold.
> 
> But managed to do testing on the Ethiopian Sidamo and personally I wasn't that impressed so I've scrapped that coffee and moved onto the Kenyan peaberry which is so much better as they roast so much better. Anyways if this interests any of you guys it is now available to purchase on the Mr Beans Coffee UK website.
> 
> Mr B


Well this sounds like congratulations are in order with the addition of two little helpers in the near future with a brew named after them.

All the very best with the new Family additions.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes congratulations from me too. All the best. You're going to need all the coffee you can get


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Was the E. Sidamo speciality grade and was it natural or washed?

The high grades are usually natural and so require lower charge weights in the Gene.

I have posted this link elsewhere on the forum, but in case you missed it :

https://bootcoffee.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Ethiopian_Coffee_Buying_Guide.pdf

Loads of info in a very complicated area!


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Batian, it was fully washed.

Also the size of the beans was ridiculously small compared to any other beans I have used.

Taste was ok, but nothing phenomenal

I tried between the 3 and 10 day zone many times but didn't improve really.

But I will have a good read on the link and see if I can get some from a diffrent supplier and try again next month.

Mr B.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

What was the grading?

Unlike commercially developed coffee, Ethiopian coffees are often planted from wild taken seeds. Hence you have size and potentially dozens if not hundreds of different wild varieties in a single sack from one farm. This does provide a roasting challenge! But they do grade for size and defect. I am sure if you sit down on the 3 am feed with the twins, and read that link, you will get to grips with it.

Congrats, by the way!


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you, and I'm sure I will









Im not sure of the grade to be honest but I have posed the question to the coffee merchants and now waiting for a reply but with the size of the bean I can't imagine it being a high grade.

That's why if I trial it again I would deffintly use another supplier.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations from me too


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats, how lovely.


----------



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi @Mrbeanscoffee , I'm afraid we never got back to you with the results from our testing/tasting with your beans.

I was wondering if you still want our feedback? I can post it here or privately to you if you'd like?


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi Guys! It's been a little while since I've had any time to myself lol as you can imagine with twins aswell as keeping on top of everything so just wanted to say hello and give a little update.

So the twins had to come out a little earlier than scheduled so was in intensive care for about a month so alot of hospital trips! But now they are both 6 months old and doing really well and finally sleeping through the night woohoo!

Involving Mr Beans Coffee UK somehow I managed to scrape time together to give us a whole rebrand! ( outside help of course he he)

And this has really helped us get our name and coffee out there! So please take a look and let me know what you think still more to do on it but for me it's always been a out concentrating on taste itself









I know I'm not suppose to do this so dont ban me please this is not a sales pitch lol but I'll put a link so you can have a look

http://www.mrbeanscoffeeuk.com

Hope you are all well

Mr B


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hi Guys! It's been a little while since I've had any time to myself lol as you can imagine with twins aswell as keeping on top of everything so just wanted to say hello and give a little update.
> 
> So the twins had to come out a little earlier than scheduled so was in intensive care for about a month so alot of hospital trips! But now they are both 6 months old and doing really well and finally sleeping through the night woohoo!
> 
> ...


All good news then Mr B and having had the full hands on early period, anything after that is small potatoes







, trust the ability to ease your way back into production (One of the few good points of being self employed) is smooth and you can expand the customer base, I thoroughly enjoyed my last order with you and will look to repeat it soon.

Go forth and enjoy Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> Hi Guys! It's been a little while since I've had any time to myself lol as you can imagine with twins aswell as keeping on top of everything so just wanted to say hello and give a little update.
> 
> So the twins had to come out a little earlier than scheduled so was in intensive care for about a month so alot of hospital trips! But now they are both 6 months old and doing really well and finally sleeping through the night woohoo!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and MrsBeans


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Glad everything is going well and that the twins are all good. That's the main thing


----------

